# Charcoal soap



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't make soap so I'm just throwing this out there, My daughter bought some liquid soap with charcoal in it. It is supposed to be good for a skin cleanser to remove oils. She found it worked well on poison ivy rash if you catch it soon enough. It must soak up the ivy oils that irritate the skin. Just thought I'd toss this info out to you folks that make soap.


----------

